# Clear coat/sealer



## kissmybasstoo (May 5, 2013)

I have read most posts from the blade/spoon painters and it seems like envirotex is the way to go. I have painted 40-50 trolling spoons and have sealed them with a rustoleum spray can clear. After all the reading I feel I have made a mistake, I would like to hear everyone's opinion on final clear/seal coats. I am new to this and would appreciate any help you can give.

Thanks,
Nick 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

They will work...Run em...

If you're that worried you can actually etex over the clear u have used...Lots of lure builders will put down a scratch layer of some kinda spray clear to save their paint jobs so they dont brush them off when applying extex or other epoxy...


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

For cranks, 2 or 3 coats of etex. You need a wheel or figure out a way to turn them. For blades, I just use a clear spray. At least 4 LIGHT coats is all I do. Blades are cheap, I see no reason to go through the etex thing for them. A blade will usually flip off before it chips. If it chips, so what, I got more. I don't use spoons, it would depend on how much I would have to spend on the blanks.


----------



## kissmybasstoo (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Your help is appreciated 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

